# Bettas and Danios



## fantails (May 28, 2011)

Hi I need to ask a question about Danios. I have a 15g with a male Betta and I decided to put 4 danios in with the Betta. Temp is 80°F. They were all doing good. When we went to bed and woke up the next day all the Danios were dead? What would have caused these fish to die? Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not the betta.The danios are way too fast for the betta to catch.How long did you have the danios?How long has the tank been setup?Plants/decor?Could be a number of issues but If I were you,I would definately keep an eye on the betta to be sure he doesnt come down with an illness.

Oh almost forgot.When adding the danios,how did you acclimate them?They may be hearty,but not invincable.


----------



## fantails (May 28, 2011)

We bought the Danios yesterday. The tank has been setup since last year.

We have silk plants, black PVC pipe, river rocks and driftwood. We have bare bottom tank.

We did not acclimate the danios because the water is the exact same in the lfs as our tanks.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

the temperature wouldnt have been the same so it was temperature shock.


----------



## fantails (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even if the water had the same readings,there would be different minerals and such.I think it was the lack of acclimation and temp shock.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

def. temp. On liveaquaria, the suggested temp range for danio's is 64-75deg. Farenheit.
Probably too hot for them.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

fantails said:


> We bought the Danios yesterday. The tank has been setup since last year.
> 
> We have silk plants, black PVC pipe, river rocks and driftwood. We have bare bottom tank.
> 
> We did not acclimate the danios because the water is the exact same in the lfs as our tanks.


what about ph, and other parameters, i always aclimate even when moving from tank to tank in my house.


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

What about pH, Nitrates, Nitrites, or Ammonia? 80' is already too high for danios, and without acclimation, you gave them litttle chance to survive. Fish are generally hardy animals, but only in the conditions they're adapted to. Please be more careful next time you add new fish (although betta generally do best alone or with peaceful, slow bottom feeders like Cory cats.)


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

I've had similar experiences. The point is to learn from our mistakes.

I've gone the complete opposite direction: paranoia. I Make sure to acclimate my betta boys even when just doing weekly water changes. I have just found it's too easy to kill fish sometimes.


----------

